# comune, judete, orase



## TM123

Hello everyone!

My name is Theresa and I am doing an internship at the moment. I have to do an excel sheet listing the different types of subnational governments in several languages. I was now wondering if someone could help me out and correct my spelling in your language. The 3 words are:comune, judete, orase. The words are supposed to be in singular and please, if you can, check for accents etc
Thank you so much!


----------



## farscape

Hello and welcome to the forum 

You've have the same thread on two other forums - which is most likely not in line with the rules (research). On any forum there are references listed where one can find on-line dictionaries. For Romanian check out *dexonline.ro*

These are the nouns you're looking for:

- comună (pl. comune)
- oraș (pl. orașe)
- județ (pl. județe)


Best,


.


----------



## TM123

Thank you so much! And sorry for the very basic question. I forgot to ask for one word: how do you put the singular of municipii?
Thanks again!


----------



## farscape

You definitelly should make use of the resources (dexonline.ro) - municipiu.

f.


----------

